# Who are we??!!



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

I need some help with some positive IDs. The lily or spatterdock plant came unlabelled from an auction in Atlanta (AAAA) several years ago. I have now spread it around my friends at the Raleigh Aquarium Society. However, it is embarrassing to not be able to name it. The Ludwigia I think is Ovalis, but it has opposite leaves AND alternate leaves.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Moved your thread to the plant ID forum.

I think its Ludwigia palustris (water primrose) not ovalis which has rounder leaves. Though it's sometimes difficult to tell with Ludwigias since they hybridize easily.

And I believe the green one is Nymphoides aquatica (banana plant). It will sometimes sprout green tuber like growths just above the soil line that look like green bananas.

Looks like they are growing really well!

In the future check out the plantfinder on our site. It has most plants listed along with pictures above and below water and information on how to grow them as well as where they originally came from. It isn't finished yet though so not every plant is there. It is located in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Here is the link to it:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like _Nymphoides_ sp. 'Taiwan'.

The _Ludwigia_ is the 'Rubin', which is possibly a hybrid, the alternate or opposite leaves being a key sign of that.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Neat. I haven't seen rubin before. I hope you spread it to the rest of the forum when you grow it out  (and get 25 posts!).

I was quite impressed with the way it keeps its redness even shaded under the Nymphoides in the first picture.


----------



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome! Nymphoides sp. Taiwan looks exactly correct (as I look at images online). And ludwigia sp. Rubin, huh. Ok, coolio.

The L. Rubin is very red when not shaded. The color in the 3rd pic is not exaggerated at all.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

